# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Free SQL Code Beautifier for DB2

## guidomarcel

Hello,
maybe you are interested in this.
I wrote a java applet on www.sqlinform.com which is a SQL Code beautifier / formatter. It is for all kind of SQL (DB2, ORACLE; Access, Informix, etc). The only thing you need is a Java Runtime Environment (which should be available in most cases). You can beautify SQL statements out of program code and format them for Java, ASP, VB, PHP.
Regards
GuidoMarcel

----------


## guidomarcel

Hi, in the meantime I added a free desktop version. Try it at www.sqlinform.com 
Regards
GuidoMarcel

----------

